# HID question



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I would have posted in the "Why you shouldn't install HID's" thread but it's locked.

My question is twofold, standard halogen enclosures are designed to allow some light to leak out upwards to light-up roadsigns etc. Correct?

Now projectors are designed to eliminate this leaking and therefore eliminate the glare. So how do halogen bulbs in projectors allow enough light to light up overhead objects without allowing too much light when used with HID's and causing glare. Or do they not?
TIA


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

:uhh:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> I would have posted in the "Why you shouldn't install HID's" thread but it's locked.
> 
> My question is twofold, standard halogen enclosures are designed to allow some light to leak out upwards to light-up roadsigns etc. Correct?
> 
> ...


Projectors are still designed to allow some light to escape above the cutoff line. The difference is that said light output is significantly reduced compared to that of reflector housings. OEM reflector housings are calibrated to allow a specific amount of glare compared to what is reflected onto the road. Projectors have their own calibration, only because the light output is so much higher, the amount of glare as a ratio of what's projected onto the road is lower.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok thanks. That is what I suspected.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out the thread on installing a headlight harness. The headlights are brighter and actually give a more definite cutoff than headlights powered by the factory wiring. I'm not saying they're right up there with HID's, but something to consider. My harness was $50 and bundled with Sylvania Xtravision bulbs still come in much less than a retrofit.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh I know that the relay harness is cheaper and very effective but I am considering the projectors so I can black out the reflector housing. Just more chrome than I want.
I did a relay setup on my old jeep with IPF headlights and PIAA bulbs and the output was amazing!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> Oh I know that the relay harness is cheaper and very effective but I am considering the projectors so I can black out the reflector housing. Just more chrome than I want.
> I did a relay setup on my old jeep with IPF headlights and PIAA bulbs and the output was amazing!


A projector setup would be the correct way to do it. theretrofitsource.com has the parts you'd need. Their H1 mini projector fits perfectly in an H13 socket. What's more is that they have a "discard pile" (which they told me is just older version stock), which they will sell you for $70 instead of $125 or $135, so you can basically set up an entire HID projector configuration in your stock housings for $135 plus shipping (which includes, the projectors, harness, and 35W H1 HID kit from dmmtuning.com).

I've heard it's a bit of a pain to take apart our housings though.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've heard it's a bit of a pain to take apart our housings though.


I helped my son pull the housings apart on his Neon when he wanted to go to projectors. It IS a real PITA.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A projector setup would be the correct way to do it. theretrofitsource.com has the parts you'd need. Their H1 mini projector fits perfectly in an H13 socket. What's more is that they have a "discard pile" (which they told me is just older version stock), which they will sell you for $70 instead of $125 or $135, so you can basically set up an entire HID projector configuration in your stock housings for $135 plus shipping (which includes, the projectors, harness, and 35W H1 HID kit from dmmtuning.com).
> 
> I've heard it's a bit of a pain to take apart our housings though.


Just to be clear, the ONLY way i would do the HID's is with projectors. I am not afraid of trying something hard just looking at all my options and doing the research. Thanks for the tip about DMMtuning. I've been looking at theretrofitsource too. I want to figure out a workaround for the DRL's. Don't really want the HID's for DRL's, I would like to have a halo or some kind of accent light instead.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> Just to be clear, the ONLY way i would do the HID's is with projectors. I am not afraid of trying something hard just looking at all my options and doing the research. Thanks for the tip about DMMtuning. I've been looking at theretrofitsource too. I want to figure out a workaround for the DRL's. Don't really want the HID's for DRL's, I would like to have a halo or some kind of accent light instead.


Not gonna happen. The DRL comes through a PWM signal that's on the same wire as the low beam. I don't really see a way to get around that without cutting the spring inside the headlight switch so you can leave it in the off position.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not gonna happen. The DRL comes through a PWM signal that's on the same wire as the low beam. I don't really see a way to get around that without cutting the spring inside the headlight switch so you can leave it in the off position.


When the dealership installed my fog lamps, they had to replace the headlight switch. I had them give me the old switch. I think I'll play with it when I have some time and see what's involved in converting it for non DRL use.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not gonna happen. The DRL comes through a PWM signal that's on the same wire as the low beam. I don't really see a way to get around that without cutting the spring inside the headlight switch so you can leave it in the off position.


I was thinking of running the DRL feed with the capacitor, like used with a relay, split between the halo or accent light and a relay for the HID feed. Then only have the relay activated when the parking lights are on. Run it through the ground for the parking lights... I'm still thinking how to do it...


----------

